# Temperature



## pauleady (Mar 11, 2011)

Will my puppy be ok in an unheated conservatory throughout the winter? He has a cosy bed and blankets but it gets cold at night.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I don't know Paul - presumably yes, as some dogs sleep in unheated outdoor kennels, but personally I'd keep mine in the main house, especially if we have another hard winter with sub-zero temperatures.


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

you could try snugglesafe heatpads as they are microwavable and stay warm all night. Also when i go camping i use the canvas travel crates and cover them with a thick blanket to keep the heat in (the smaller the better) and leave the door open. This combination with warm blankets should be sufficient


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Or you could try doggy pj's!
I've just re-read my post and want to clarify- i DO NOT go camping when its this cold!!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

I looked at those microwavable to heat snuggly toys etc when Lolly was a puppy but it says not to leave puppy alone with them if there is a chance that puppy might chew them! Well isn't there a chance that every puppy might chew them? You never know if you're puppy is going to chew something until it has


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

I use the heatpad covers or wrap them in a blanket. I know what you mean though and *touch wood* i have never had one chewed. We use them a lot at the practice as they are easy to clean too and stay warm for a while. You can also get gorgeous teddys for them to go in- i used one of these for my litter and they loved it- Lola now has one as home and one at work (yes she is spoilt)!!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

pauleady said:


> Will my puppy be ok in an unheated conservatory throughout the winter? He has a cosy bed and blankets but it gets cold at night.


Have you got a power supply in there? if so how about getting a portable heater/radiator.

I have a portable oil filled rad that you plug in and it's brill.


----------



## pauleady (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks, some good answers there. I can't help thinking that maybe we get a bit soft and forget they are animals? My guinea pigs live happily outside in their hutch and Bailey does have a permanent fur coat on afterall. Dogs also instinctively curl up with their head tucked in breathing warm air in to keep warm. I can't believe someone suggested pj's!


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Bailey will be fine in the conservatory in the winter with lots of snuggly bedding ......I'd be much more worried about him in there in the summer as it will be too hot.


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

pauleady said:


> I can't believe someone suggested pj's!


Aww, no PJ's then?? 

http://dog-clothes.wetpaint.com/page/Dog+Pajamas


----------



## Kaz (Oct 12, 2011)

We're still waiting for our pup, but it was suggested to me about using a hotwater bottle wrapped in a blanket or towel in their crate (our crate is in the hallway, which will get nippy during the night) - however I was unsure as this can also be chewed?


----------

